# LMDC or Rashid Lateef



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Which one is better lmdc or rashid latif?


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

LMDC


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

hehe....LMDC is the king edward of private med colleges....:thumbsup:so go for LMDC..


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

I wouldn't say KE of MBBS but it's definitely better than RLMC.


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

yeah and most corrupt also:thumbsup:


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Haha. Indeed.


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

whether K.E or not but the best institute in lahore....:thumbsup:may i get in it


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Shalamar, CMH are a better choice. But yea, hopefully you get in.


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

yaaa i like shalamar but CMH was not good...i didnt pay its fee for i was not treated in a good manner there


----------



## hummingbird (Nov 9, 2012)

Assalamualaikum to all the members .I need some help from u people .My aggregate is 60% and i have applied in centeral park ,shalamar,rashid latif and akhtar saeed medical colleges so di i hav any chances to get into these colleges.
Waiting for ur reply.


----------



## Jaten (Nov 8, 2012)

yeah i have the same problem ,can i get admission in any medical college in Punjab? i had my Fsc in 2010 but due to some reasons i couldn't continue my studies .And the worse is that i did not even appear in ETEA (MCAT) ,but recently i appeared in Federal medical and dental college's test, and unfortunately i got only 47 marks in that, and that was expected too ,because of the two and half years gap.
Friends i got 81% marks in matric and 78% in Fsc from Swat board.Now i am looking for a private medical college in punjab ,but the problem is that very low aggregate ,So plz if some one can help me and suggest a medical college where i can apply .


----------



## FarhanShah (Nov 9, 2012)

hi guys please help me decide.. Islamic international or Foundation university medical college
anyone of you who is going to join one of the above?..


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

Farhan u should go to Islamic International. Awesome college dude . just make a dash :cool!:


----------



## Jaten (Nov 8, 2012)

can anybody confirm the admission date in islamic international


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

LMDC is the most corrupt college among private college, i think its a biggest shame to medical colleges in Pakistan ( no offence) and should not be compared to king Edward.

- - - Updated - - -

i think we should not judge a medical college based on number of years, we should look at the faculty, teachers and the way they take you and take interviews, If a medical college just asks for money in the form donations then its should not be considered a respectable college.


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

those people who do not get admission in some college e.g#LMDC,,always try to devalue itso friends u must join LMDC withiut tention and dont bother such rubbish;;':cool!:i personally have friends in almost all private colleges of lahore and all of them suggest LMDC as best college even some of them prefer it over CMH..although not all but some...


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

rockstar said:


> those people who do not get admission in some college e.g#LMDC,,always try to devalue itso friends u must join LMDC withiut tention and dont bother such rubbish;;':cool!:i personally have friends in almost all private colleges of lahore and all of them suggest LMDC as best college even some of them prefer it over CMH..although not all but some...


I am not saying that the college is bad but its not arguable that it is a corrupt college. If you say that people wont get admission there, just pay them money in the form of donations and you will get in. I have been into the college and luckily saw what was happening behind the curtains. We all know how clean is the admission procedure there. You might have heard the saying that `by the look of the children, we can know the nature of parents because kids are reflection of their parents`, the same way we can the judge a medical college by looking at their admission process.


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

hmmm You r right myctoRule


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

yes ofcorse this is right...but corruption is every where....even when i was asked for interview at CMH they said that u have to deposit fee of Rs 7 95000...they gave me 2 days,,,i said i want 4 days..then they demanded donation of 4 lakhs...but i left that college....similarly my friend has aggregate of only 62% and he got admission in multan med college in mbbs by giving donation of Rs 10 lakhs.....actually in every college there are some seats for those who want to get in by giving donations....even shalamar,shareef,islamic international etc call students at their homes before final exams for donations and only give degrees to those who fill their mouths:!:


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

myctoRule said:


> I am not saying that the college is bad but its not arguable that it is a corrupt college. If you say that people wont get admission there, just pay them money in the form of donations and you will get in. I have been into the college and luckily saw what was happening behind the curtains. We all know how clean is the admission procedure there. You might have heard the saying that `by the look of the children, we can know the nature of parents because kids are reflection of their parents`, the same way we can the judge a medical college by looking at their admission process.


 you are right ,lmdc guys do take donations and links work there too but it is every where you are not going to believe but it is in LUMS too,I didnot believe when one of my school fellows told me before LCAT that he is being admitted in lums already but with very low marks he is studying there.Aku do consider good word of mouth as they say.CMH and Nust do take donations and links are definitely helpful in getting admission in these colleges too.you cannot ignore say 80% on merit students in LMDC ,because of 20% students who gave donations and used links for getting in.I respect all opinions and you are welcome to share them.RATIO CAN VARIATE IN DIFFERENT COLLEGES LIKE IF IT IS 80/20 IN LMDC IT MIGHT BE ONLY 5% IN CMH,CAN BE 2% IN LUMS OR AKU,10% IN NUST.


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

amerhch said:


> you are right ,lmdc guys do take donations and links work there too but it is every where you are not going to believe but it is in LUMS too,I didnot believe when one of my school fellows told me before LCAT that he is being admitted in lums already but with very low marks he is studying there.Aku do consider good word of mouth as they say.CMH and Nust do take donations and links are definitely helpful in getting admission in these colleges too.you cannot ignore say 80% on merit students in LMDC ,because of 20% students who gave donations and used links for getting in.I respect all opinions and you are welcome to share them.RATIO CAN VARIATE IN DIFFERENT COLLEGES LIKE IF IT IS 80/20 IN LMDC IT MIGHT BE ONLY 5% IN CMH,CAN BE 2% IN LUMS OR AKU,10% IN NUST.


yes u r right
ofcorse...and my friend with only 70% aggregate is admitted in CMH this year because his maamoo is a brigaddear..and my friends sister with 600 marks in entry test is also admitted because her uncle is ENT specialist in CMH hospital...


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Can anyone compare being in a hostel at lmdc or rlmc?
The pros and cons
For both?


----------

